# Comment mettre les films de mon pc sur mon ipad 2



## keshia71 (11 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour a tous,

je viens d'acheter un ipad 2 et je n'arrive pas a mettre des film dessus.
je voudrais transferer les film qui se trouvent sur mon pc sur mon ipad 2.

Merci de votre aide
keshia


----------



## Kevin.drt (11 Juillet 2012)

_Salut!

Il te sufit simplement de telecharger VLC sur l'app store de ton iPad.

Tu pourra rajouter des videos dessus via itunes=> iPad ( une fois connecter ) => app & tu cherche VLC tous en bas.

Bon visionnage_


----------



## keshia71 (11 Juillet 2012)

Merci kevin


----------



## daffyb (11 Juillet 2012)

ou alors tu as la possibilité de ré-encoder tes videos avec handbrake par exemple
Tu as des appli comme OPlayer sur iPad


----------



## keshia71 (12 Juillet 2012)

Merci daffy b


----------



## Kevin.drt (12 Juillet 2012)

_Le probleme avec la version Free de VLC c'est que visiblement ( c'est dans plusieurs topics ) les video ne sont pas lu. J'ai donc essayer de mettre un episode de Dexter en MKV ( blu-ray ) & je n'ai pus le lire..._


----------



## keshia71 (12 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir Kevin,

je voudrais aussi savoir sur mon imac sous OSX lion il y a une application Message
qui me permet d'envoyer des message via mon mac sur les iphone.
Est ce que cette fonctionnalité existe sur l'ipad 2 car je ne vois pas l'icône 

Merci de ta réponse et bonne soirée
keshia


----------



## Kevin.drt (12 Juillet 2012)

_l'application message sort avec le prochain OS Mountain Lion_


----------



## keshia71 (12 Juillet 2012)

Ah ok merci  Kevin 
comme je l'utilise dejas sur mon imac (OSX LION) je pensais qu'elle se trouvait sur tous les appareils apple. JE vais attendre 
en tout cas je te remercie beaucoup pour ton aide.

bonne soirée
Keshia


----------



## Kevin.drt (12 Juillet 2012)

_avec plaisir, hésite pas _


----------

